# type of pigeon



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi my name is Seth I live in Salt Lake City UT. I am also 14. I have owned pigeons for 3 months now and i have two American show pigeons, named Carden and Cirius. Yesterday a neighbor called saying he found a pigeon around his work. His friend said he will feed the pigeon to his boa. So he brought if over. This pigeon is white. except for behind i'ts neck. it is blue. he has some dirt stains on his feathers two. I can't tell the age. I am sure he is a male. I would like to know if this pigeon is feral or 
a homing/racer pigeon. Also if he is a feral can I train him or not?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful bird -- I am glad it is with you. I don't know anything about the breeds, so I can't help you there....


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

What do you want to train it to do? It should learn just as much as your show homers. Looks a bit like a roller or racer cross. is the tail wide? it could be part fantail or part ferral, its hard to say. If it starts rolling in the air you'll know its a roller or tumbler.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

bell neck roller?


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

*thnks*

Hey thank you. I looked it up and it is a bell neck roller.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah thats what it is...nice one


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

Do they have a homing sense?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes but not a good one. You should probably only loft fly and not take on training tosses with your homers. Do you have a pair of American show racers or American show homers? There is a difference right?


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

I have American show rollers. There is a differance.


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

this pigeon flew away he somehow got out of the loft when i was getting food. he has not come back


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice looking pigeon.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Did he come back yet?


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

No he has not yet.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I suspect it"s a Roller.


----------

